# Attraktive Route von Kaiserslautern nach Trier



## Dude202 (30. Januar 2016)

Servus

Für meine Tour nach Holland fehlt mir noch eine attraktive Verbindungsstrecke aus der Region Kaiserslautern nach Trier. Wer kann mir weiterhelfen? 
Ich muss nicht zwingend jeden Hügel und Trail mitnehmen, aber die Strecke sollte Landschaftlich attraktiv und wenn möglich abseits der Hauptverkehrsachsen verlaufen. 
Jemand einen passenden Routenvorschlag?


----------



## 6TiWon (30. Januar 2016)

falls du über saarbrücken fahren willst (von KL bis SB weisser Balken mit schwarzem Punkt ausgeschildert), kannst du von dort aus den (Saar-)Leinpfad direkt immer an der Saar entlang nehmen. geht teilweise (nach meiner info) mit ein paar unterbrechungen bis saarburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude202 (30. Januar 2016)

Danke für den Tipp. Hab mir das mal angeschaut. Saarbrücken liegt grundsätzlich nicht auf meiner direkten Route. Den Weg den du vorschlägst entspricht, wenn ich das richtig sehe dem Saar-Radweg? 
Könnte man sich je nach Befinden nach der Vogesen-Durchquerung als gemütliche Variante im Hinterkopf behalten. Allerdings bin ich mehr auf der Suche nach einer direkten Route. Die würd dann wohl so Richtung Kusel - Nohfelden - Hermeskeil - Riveristalsperre verlaufen. Hab auf GPSies schon zwei vielversprechende Tracks in diese Richtung gefunden. 

Allerdings wär mir ein ausgeschilderter Weg lieber, um nicht bei jeder Abzweigung das GPS rausholen zu müssen.
Hab mir nun mal die Übersichtskarte http://www.radwanderland.de/ bestellt. 
Wenn es so was auch für MTB oder Wanderer gäbe, allenfalls auch Online, dann hätte ich also noch interesse daran.


----------



## chris84 (30. Januar 2016)

von Hermeskeil bis Trier könntest du den Saar-Hunsrück-Steig nehmen. Der sollte ganz gut ausgeschildert sein, und wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist er in dem Bereich auch ganz gut fahrbar. Evtl. könntest du von Osten kommend noch weitere Teilstücke mitnehmen, allerdings sind Steig-Kilometer fast immer Umwege, und man sollte einiges an zusätzlicher Zeit im Vergleich zur Forstautobahn mitbringen.

Von Kusel nach Freisen verläuft eine alte Bahnstrecke, die zum Radweg ausgebaut ist. Da kannst du auf jeden Fall gut Kilometer machen, die fährt sich ziemlich flott und ist landschaftlich recht nett.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Januar 2016)

@Dude202 

Ich kenne für den genannten Bereich viele Möglichkeiten. Willst Du schnell vorankommen oder dürfen/sollen auch ein paar MTB Schmankerl dabei sein? 

Soll die Strecke landschaftlich schön über gut ausgebaute Asphaltwege führen, über Waldwege oder soll es eine Mischung sein?

Wäre prima, wenn Du uns noch ein paar Infos geben könntest.


----------



## Dude202 (1. Februar 2016)

@Gianty

Ich denke es wird schlussendlich eine Mischung aus beiden sein. Zum einen wollen wir von A nach B kommen und zum anderen so viele Waldwege und Trails mitnehmen, wie wir finden, aber auch konditionell verarbeiten mögen. Ich denke bei zweiterem liegt dann der Knackpunkt. Für die Tourenplanung bin ich erst mal auf der Suche nach einer möglichste auf MTB Schmankerl ausgelegten Strecke. Passende Asphaltradwege findet man erfahrungsgemäss vor Ort meist noch zu genüge. Anders rum ist's eher schwierig. 

Hab mir mal eine Route zusammengestellt: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dihmqkqxjjmevixa
Dient allerdings bloss der ersten Grobplanung. Ich denke es wird darauf hinauslaufen, dass wir wohl auch mal Bus oder Bahn in Anspruch nehmen werden und dafür am einen oder anderen Ort einen Trail, einen Kulturellen abstecher oder einen Ruhetag mehr einbauen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Februar 2016)

O.k.

Aus "meiner" Tour wurde jetzt ein "unsere" Tour, wie ich herauslesen kann. Dann weiß ich evtl was Ihr machen wollt


----------



## Christopher26 (5. Februar 2016)

Hi, viel kann ich dir hier nicht helfen.. Aber da du quasi an meiner Haustür vorbei fährst hätte ich 2 Optionen für dich.
Die erste geht von Fockenberg-Limbach aus. Streich hier die Abfahrt Richtung Gimsbach und nehm von Fockenberg lieber ein paar Höhenmeter (ca.200) zum Potzberg hinauf. Von dort gibts einen schönen urigen Trail nach Rutsweiler am Glan. Nun zur 2. Option. Deine Strecke über den "Glan-Bliesweg" Altenglan-Kusel lässt sich weitaus schöner und mit nur wenig mehr hm gestalten. Weiter von Rutsweiler aus betrachtet, der Bundestrasse für 1 km nach Theisbergsteigen folgen. Auf der anderen Seite des Glanes einer Wandermarkierung "2" (schwarze 2 auf weißem Grund) zur Remigiusburg den Berg hoch folgen. -hier lohnt sich ein Stop für Snack & alkoholfreies Weizenbier in "zur alten Propstei" (Haschbach)mit Panoramaausblick über das Glantal  danach der Strasse kurz abwärts folgen um direkt danach wieder zum Sportplatz Haschbach aufzusteigen (max.75-100hm). Ab hier folgst du dem Höhenkamm Richtung Kusel. Sobald das erste Nadelwaldstück anfängt geht direkt rechts ein naturbelassener Trail nach Kusel runter.. Dieser Trail gibt mehrere Abzweigung her, welche du nimmst ist egal. Bergab kommst du immer direkt in Kusel heraus.
Ab hier würde ich dir weiter den Radweg Richtung Thallichtenberg empfehlen, wie du ihn eingeplant hast.
Sollte es dich interessieren und du benötigst genauerer Infos (Einstiegspunkte etc.), schreib ne Mail.. Ich helf gerne


----------



## Dude202 (7. Februar 2016)

Hallo @Christopher26 
Danke für die Tipps, ich schau mir das gerne mal auf der Karte an.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Februar 2016)

....ab Thallichtenberg könnte ich übernehmen....

Wollt ihr die Strecke "in einem Rutsch" fahren oder ist eine Übernachtung geplant? 

Habt ihr viel Gepäck dabei?

Dann kann ich Dir eine interessante Route bis Trier ausarbeiten.


----------



## Dude202 (7. Februar 2016)

Ok, habe den Streckenverlauf mal gemäss den Tipps von Christopher26 angepasst. Die Trails nach Rutsweiler am Glan und runter nach Kusel sind leider in den Karten, welche mir als Planungsgrundlage zur Verüfgung stehen, leider nicht eingezeichnet. Habe den Verlauf mal grob geschätzt. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hzxhdjpybxpfbmsf

Ich rechne mit einer Strecke von ca. 50-60km am Tag bei +/- 1000hm. Ich hab mir Gedacht, dass sich die Region um den Bostalsee evtl. für eine Übernachtung einbieten würde. Wobei ich mir um die Etappeneinteilung und die Unterkunftsmöglichkeiten eigentlich noch keine Gedanken gemacht habe. Ich weiss auch noch gar nicht inwiefern wir da was vorbereiten wollen. Einige gute Adressen können sicherlich nicht schaden, aber es sollte auch möglich sein mal spontan irgendwo unterzukommen. 

Bezüglich Gepäck: So wenig wie möglich, so viel wie nötig. Je ein Mehrtages/Transalp-Rucksack muss reichen. Unterkunft entsprechend in Gasthäusern / Herbergen, wenns mal ein Hotel mit Wäscheservice ist, ist das sicherlich auch nicht falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christopher26 (8. Februar 2016)

@Dude202 
Ja leider hast du recht, die Trails sind nicht in der Karte erfasst. Das positive bei Potzberg & nach Kusel runter ist: einmal den Einstieg gefunden, ist die Route klar. Es gibt keine Abzweigungen die fragen aufwerfen. Sprich entweder der Trail kreuzt Hauptwege und du siehst direkt wo es weiter geht, oder er ist schlicht zu Ende.
Deine Entwürfe kommen nah dran, speziell Potzberg aber es passt eben nicht 100%. Ich schick dir heute oder morgen, wie ich dazu komme, 2-3 Screenshots von meinen Aufzeichnungen.

Zu deinen Jugendherbergen kann ich nur erwähnen, das es auf der Burg Lichtenberg (in Thallichtenberg) eine gibt.. Aber ob das eine Sinnvolle rast ist, müsst ihr entscheiden.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Februar 2016)

Die hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen. Dann haben sie eine gute Basis für den Folgetag, um die Freisener Gegend und den  Bostalsee kennenzulernen. Eine Übernachtung in der Nähe des Bostalsees wäre eine Alternative.

Den Weiselberg in Oberkirchen würde ich nicht umfahren, der kleine Abstecher auf den Gipfel lohnt sich auf alle Fälle!







Ebenso würde ich noch den Hunnenring in Nonnweiler/Otzenhausen mitnehmen. Die Tour geht an beiden Spots knapp vorbei.

Hinter Hermeskeil wäre die rechte Seite der A1 über die Mehringer Höhe eine landschaftlich gute Alternative. Von oben sieht man weit über das Moseltal und kann am Trailpark eine kleine Rast einlegen. Dann über Schweich weiter nach Trier.


----------



## Christopher26 (9. Februar 2016)

@Dude202 
So ich hab mich mal hingesetzt und dir was zusammengeschuster.
Habs nur als .pdf hochladen können. Solltest du die .ppt benötigen kann ich dir die per E-Mail zukommen lassen.
In jedemfall würde ich dir empfehlen die von mir eingezeichneten "Alternativabschnitte" zu wählen, da einfacher/schneller/flüssiger.


----------



## Dude202 (10. Februar 2016)

@Christopher26 
Danke, dass nenn ich Service!


----------



## Dave.82 (28. März 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hinter Hermeskeil wäre die rechte Seite der A1 über die Mehringer Höhe eine landschaftlich gute Alternative. Von oben sieht man weit über das Moseltal und kann am Trailpark eine kleine Rast einlegen. Dann über Schweich weiter nach Trier.



Wenn Du diesem Routentipp folgst und Dich für die Mosel nach KO entscheidest, könntest Du ab Mehring direkt in "meine" "Transmosella" einsteigen, die dann nur noch umgebaut werden müsste (wegen der Fahrtrichtung)  Trier würde dann aber nicht mehr auf Eurer Route liegen!


----------

